# Lords of Legend



## Tgace (Dec 8, 2004)

Anybody playing this web based D&D style game? Its alright. Has a ton of players worldwide.

*http://www.lordsoflegend.com/user_page.php?id=MDMtMTk3MzQ1*


----------



## DavidCC (Dec 8, 2004)

No, everyone in the whole world is playing World of Warcraft.  Aren't you???


----------



## Tgace (Dec 8, 2004)

*chuckle*

This ones free though....no purchase necessary.


----------



## Zepp (Dec 8, 2004)

I tried to check it out with your referral link, but something went wrong.  IE just kept opening up blank window repeatedly, and it crashed my desktop.

I'll check it out through the main page though.

Edit: At a glance, it seems a lot like Starkingdoms, but with pictures.


----------



## OUMoose (Dec 9, 2004)

DavidCC said:
			
		

> No, everyone in the whole world is playing World of Warcraft.  Aren't you???


 artyon: 
Almost level 19 Night Elf Hunter on Garona... 

I'd be like level 30 or so by now if I wouldn't have spent time goofing with other toons first.


----------

